# BRP Evinrude XD100 bulk oil discount



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

Stock up now, (stock market) priceoil is now at $100.00 per barrel and rising. U can bet retail prices will be sky high next year!

Mike Wills Marine 850 432-2383 [email protected]


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Question: I thought xd-100 was a fully synthetic oil and doesn't have anything to do with crude and the 100 dollar barrel price? Maybe I am not understanding it correctly but isnt fully synthetic oil made in a labratory?


----------



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

Evinrude XD-100is a synthetic lubricant but the cost of crude is past on to the consumer by virture offuel cost for manufacturing, delivery, containers etc.

I will check with the manufacturer and find out if there are any petroleum by-products in XD-100.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I set my E-Tec 225 up to use XL100 because it was a fully synthetic oil, I bring my own container and if I'm not mistaken it comes to you inexchangeable container. So why should there be an increase other than ordinary inflation? 

Let us E-Tecriders knowwhatyou find out about cost increases.

:nonono


----------

